# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Who can enterpret me what does phrase mean?

## FYAN

He was keenly sensitive, *hopelessly self-conscious*.

----------


## chaika

безнадежно застенчивый
по мультитрану. hopelessly - 約譛鱶鴃琿

----------


## Sweatled

И крайне чувствительный

----------


## hddscan

> И крайне чувствительный

 It means: "and especially sensitive"

----------


## xXHoax

"What does this phrase means?" --changes into --> "Who can interpret _ what this_ phrase means?". The phrasing of questions inside other sentences changes a bit.

----------

